# Wearing A Beautifully Designed Gas-Mask



## Ghastlydoor (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## legendhunter (Aug 25, 2011)

A woman, with a gas mask. As far as I can tell she is a gardener as well due to the hat that is most likely a gardening hat. and those little creatures in the background they seem to be humanoid lizards or maybe, or now that I'm looking at it maybe they are just small people with gas masks on. Your style of drawing is much like how I create my drawings when I draw, perhaps I will be as good as you one day or at least I hope to be. tell me what little things did you do in the beginning of your drawing practice? What things did you find inefficient or perhaps not your style?


----------



## Ghastlydoor (Aug 25, 2011)

I just draw with a pen, no pencil. At first, I bought an empty 4X6 picture frame. I used that frame to draw 4X6 inch squares, about the size of a magazine cartoon. Five days a week, I did a drawing inside that square. I tried to finish a drawing a day. It teaches you so much about balance and filling the space. When I got comfortable with that size (years later) I started drawing large (11X14 inch).


----------



## legendhunter (Aug 26, 2011)

very good way to practice using small space to such good use, thank you for giving that idea to me. I will put it to good use.


----------



## EvilAngel (Aug 29, 2011)

This is great!, I love all the different shapes and details. It's messy but in a really nice way, certainly not boring.. Would look great on a big canvas hanging on a gallery wall.


----------

